

Make a Donation to Help Reduce the US Public Debt. Wait, What? - gculliss
https://www.pay.gov/paygov/forms/formInstance.html?agencyFormId=23779454

======
guan
You can also make a general donation to the US government, that is not
necessarily used to reduce the debt:

<http://www.fms.treas.gov/faq/moretopics_gifts.html>

------
meric
They should make it tax-deductible. ;)

~~~
veyron
It is deductible for the next year's returns

~~~
meric
What about the clause "These donations are voluntary, and no goods, services,
or other considerations are provided to the donors."?

~~~
veyron
go to page 88 (the one with - 88 - at the bottom) of the 1040 instructions at
<http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1040gi.pdf>

There is a section "How Do You Make a Gift To Reduce Debt Held By the Public"
and it clearly states "You may be able to deduct this gift on your 2012 tax
return".

You can't take a deduction for the 2011 tax year on a gift in 2011, but iirc
its treated like any other donation

------
smcguinness
I just bookmarked this. They need to have something like this added to tax
forms. I'd much rather 'donate' my money to the debt than the Presidential
election fund or whatever other things they ask if I'd like to contribute to.

------
nyet
are you fucking kidding me? if the system is leaking memory and the solution
is to add memory?

